# Fire 8+



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

figured out the differences between it and Fire 6” and 7” except for one...

in the bottom left of screen in shows page number and location number but doesn’t show time left in book or chapter...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That is typically an option you can cycle through by tapping down in that corner. On mine it goes page, location, time in chapter, time in book, nothing.
And it seems to change itself when I am not paying attention...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> That is typically an option you can cycle through by tapping down in that corner. On mine it goes page, location, time in chapter, time in book, nothing.
> And it seems to change itself when I am not paying attention...


It's very sensitive to an errant finger touch and will switch off your prefered setting. Sadly, it is less sensitive, I find, to a purposeful finger touch and sometimes requires actually going into the menu system to get it set back where you want it. 

Interestingly, I don't have nearly the problem in either regard on my eInk kindles.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's very sensitive to an errant finger touch and will switch off your prefered setting. Sadly, it is less sensitive, I find, to a purposeful finger touch and sometimes requires actually going into the menu system to get it set back where you want it.
> 
> Interestingly, I don't have nearly the problem in either regard on my eInk kindles.


HAH. All you have to do is look at it just the right way and it will change away from your preferred setting. And you can touch, swipe, poke, hit it and it won't change for anything. Annoying little grumble grumble grumble.

And I think, but not positive, the options are dictated by each specific book so some have all options and others only a partial set. You may not be allowed some options in any given book.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My e-ink devices do it too.  They don't seem to change as frequently as the app on the Fires.  I think it's because I hold them differently.
One book I was reading last week showed me time to finish book until about the 3/4 mark.  After that it did not matter where I tapped or how many times I tapped, all I got was page/location.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> HAH. All you have to do is look at it just the right way and it will change away from your preferred setting. And you can touch, swipe, poke, hit it and it won't change for anything. Annoying little grumble grumble grumble.
> 
> And I think, but not positive, the options are dictated by each specific book so some have all options and others only a partial set. You may not be allowed some options in any given book.


Some books do NOT have pages, for sure. And some don't have 'time in chapter' because they don't have chapter tags in the file. But those are both the minority, and usually books formatted for kindle earlier in the ebook era, vs relatively new 'printings'.


----------

